# My car of the day, Renault Laguna



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Renault has long been working on a revamped Laguna and these images provide you of a first glimps of the upcoming Ford Mondeo and VW Passat rival. It is due to hit showrooms later this year. Renault had been undecided about a new Laguna due to the declining market for a large ' three - box ' family models but Renault has decided to go ahead with project after all. Renault will attempt to move towards a more premium market and the new Laguna will have a more sporting profile than before, it is not sure whether the saloon will wear the Laguna moniker. Renault has confirmed the new saloon will be a globel model and at the moment there are no news of engines and spec details.

Like it?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That is a really good looking saloon. Certainly looks like a premium product for those shots.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Don't know if it's them photos but I like the look of that


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I like the look of this so its a yes. But I would like to see some interior shots.

This looks good - I like the side view (very like the new Clio in design and I like that too)

Thumbs up from me SoulBoy :thumb: But if you could in future please post your car of the day at around 11am? I need something to look at when I am having my elevenses :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ben


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

It looks like most of the saloons now, Passat, Insignia etc etc ... not over keen myself tbh.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Shame it will not be sold in the UK


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I thought Renault was stopping bigger cars in the UK. 

Looks ok by them pics.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

It looks like a nice car from the outside, but if the name badge is anything to go by then the interior/dash will still look cheap and cr*p - something Renault are famous for IMO


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks awful


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Looks awful


Well well that's a surprise. Look up new posts see a post with a Renault title and Kimo can only expect one thing?

This car is really nice and is very much like the VW Passat. But then again if it's not a got a VW badge there is no need to comment


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Well well that's a surprise. Look up new posts see a post with a Renault title and Kimo can only expect one thing?
> 
> This car is really nice and is very much like the VW Passat. But then again if it's not a got a VW badge there is no need to comment


It does look ugly though :lol:

Give it a Ferrari badge and I'll still say the same


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

For the record, there's also a lot of vag cars I don't like lol


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> It does look ugly though :lol:
> 
> Give it a Ferrari badge and I'll still say the same


Yeah cuz it's not a VW badge either with a Ferrari Badge.
Badge bashing FTW!

I'm a real Fan of renaults and just enjoy the look and drive about them. Yes the Dash can be a bit plain Jane but I'd prefer this. My insignia looks great with all the buttons but realistic I use say a max of 5 of them.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

How am I badge bashing lmao

Fine give it a vw badge, I'll still say it's ugly

Just like I think the passat which is vaguely similar is ugly

Where did I say my opinion was because it's a Renault? Though that coincidentally does make it 10x worse


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks ok to me even though it is a Renault.

Looks a tad like a Jag XF from some angles.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

its the renault badge for me added to the chrome on the front is just too much rest of the car looks ok, but if i were going for a saloon it wouldnt be very high on the list, rear lights a little plain and the wheels look like the upgraded GTD ones.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

As a hater of anything Renault bring out , I have to say i'm quite surprised by this 

I'm not sure whether or not the front looks "too American" or not 

I like it 

As Reece said earlier , Bet the interior is gash


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> its the renault badge for me added to the chrome on the front is just too much rest of the car looks ok, but if i were going for a saloon it wouldnt be very high on the list, rear lights a little plain and the wheels look like the upgraded GTD ones.


careful you don't get told off for bashing the badge lol

Just looks like someone's drove into the doors and dented it to me

And the rear doesn't suit the rest of the car at all imo


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I like it. If they do sell it in the UK, it will probably be a used car bargain in 3 years time!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

transtek said:


> If they do sell it in the UK, it will probably be a used car bargain in 3 years time!


True, plus it will have countless electrical problems.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SBM said:


> I like the look of this so its a yes. But I would like to see some interior shots.
> 
> This looks good - I like the side view (very like the new Clio in design and I like that too)
> 
> ...


Yes sir, yes sir, how high sir.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Yes sir, yes sir, how high sir.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> True, plus it will have countless electrical problems.


May I ask how many Renaults have you owned?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I like that, and I'm a PSA Peugeot/Citroen hag


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> careful you don't get told off for bashing the badge lol
> 
> Just looks like someone's drove into the doors and dented it to me
> 
> And the rear doesn't suit the rest of the car at all imo


Like stated on another quote the doors are like the clio and I've got to say I really like the new clio. 
It's just yourself who badge bashes. Check out the Zoe threa. No hard evidence from any of your points.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Rear end looks familiar...can't quite place it...


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Like stated on another quote the doors are like the clio and I've got to say I really like the new clio.
> It's just yourself who badge bashes. Check out the Zoe threa. No hard evidence from any of your points.


I couldn't care less tbh

Doesn't matter who makes a car, if I like it then I like it ...


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Kimo73 said:


> I couldn't care less tbh
> 
> Doesn't matter who makes a car, if I like it then I like it ...


Apart from if it's a Vauxhall or ford then they're all gay! :lol:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice, I like it although I'm not a fan of French cars. It looks very similar to the passat cc to me.

Sutty.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

No it doesn't do anything for me, Renault has always been better on the smaller car.
Dauphine, 8, 4, 5, Clio and the original Twingo, nice designs (wouldn't buy one, don't do French) 
Anything bigger I prefer the Peugeot designs (and wouldn't buy them either) 
Ford man through and through, but that doesn't mean I can not enjoy other designs. 
I think Renault should concentrate where they are good at, small cars who have a reasonable depreciation.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

matt-rudd said:


> Apart from if it's a Vauxhall or ford then they're all gay! :lol:


Car banter yes

I work for Vauxhall and have owned vauxhalls, I actually quite like them


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Kimo73 said:


> Car banter yes
> 
> I work for Vauxhall and have owned vauxhalls, I actually quite like them


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

matt-rudd said:


>


Not the Astra j vxr though


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Naa I'm not keen on them either. Especially the drivers of them proper set of.....


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

man, that looks meeeeeeeeeeeean


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks far better than their previous attempts!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I like that.

Could be on the shopping list if the real thing actually looks that good. 

I usually have my elevenses at half ten so I'd appreciate it if you could post then Soul Boy. I suppose that actually makes them halftenses. 

I've owned 9 french cars, 3 british, 4 VAG - the french ones have actually turned out to be the most reliable, well, apart from my 407 which had 4 clutches in 46000 miles.....

Cooks


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I agree cooks, all the french cars I've had have been far more reliable than any vag cars


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Oooft i like that a lot.

Guys, Kimo is entitled to his opinion just the same as everyone else. You can always not comment


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> True, plus it will have countless electrical problems.


Have you had any electrical problems with Renault ? Just curious as I see this said a lot on the Internet but with no actual cases if you know what I mean

I've had 2 Renault, neither had a single electrical or mechanical fault

One golf I had would randomly unlock itself, it would also randomly open the sunroof on its own. That's always fun when you get up to go to work in go winter to find your car flooded!

Another golf had windows and central locking that only worked when it wanted

And the golf I have now, dashboard has messed up an reads 750k miles even though the cars on 65k lol

Next car will be french, should of learn my lesson with previous golf's but I'm a sucker for them


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Clancy said:


> Have you had any electrical problems with Renault ?


In my time I've had a 96 plate Clio 1.2, 02 Clio 1.2 and an 03 1.9DCi Megane.

Put around 60-70,000 miles on each.

Sunroof seal went on the 96 Clio, Steering Rack and glow plugs on the Megane, other than that faultless motoring.

Renault even paid from memory a good 70% of sorting the steering rack replacement despite the car being around 6 yrs old at the time and nowhere near warranty. How good is that?!

Uncle has had countless older Renaults in his time Fuegos and even a GTA, all again were pretty trouble free.

I'd buy Renault again without hesitation and hanker for when I can justify downsizing to a Megane or Clio but something a bit more pokey than what I've had before


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> I like that.
> 
> Could be on the shopping list if the real thing actually looks that good.
> 
> ...


Not you aswell, I got this from Ben. :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Most Renault "problems" seem to be window regulators and dodgy engine wiring looms, mostly on older ones though


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Clancy said:


> Have you had any electrical problems with Renault ? Just curious as I see this said a lot on the Internet but with no actual cases if you know what I mean.


I've never owned a Renault (shudder) - but people I know who have Meganes and Clios have had a few issues with electrical parts packing in i.e. electric windows and aircon etc.

That's all I ever hear with Renaults is the electrics being short lived, but other than that they seem reliable enough. But I would never buy one because I simply aint a fan of them plus I'm a hater of French cars!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Not you aswell, I got this from Ben. :lol:


In my book SoulBoy this is 2 out of many and thats a majority so motion is carried..

You either comply or me and Cookie will have to resort to bananas up your exhausts.... and thats going to take a lot of bananas cos you have so many :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

That looks great & if that had a merc, audi or BMW badge on it people would be [email protected] themselves silly over it.

All manufacturers have their issues & I bet that will be just as reliable as anything else looked after correctly.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

SBM said:


> In my book SoulBoy this is 2 out of many and thats a majority so motion is carried..
> 
> You either comply or me and Cookie will have to resort to bananas up your exhausts.... and thats going to take a lot of bananas cos you have so many


I'll happily second that Ben lol.

Just remember we can't use too many bananas in case it has an impact on Shakespeare.

I'll mull it all over with a few cookies. 

Cooks


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I've never owned a Renault (shudder) - but people I know who have Meganes and Clios have had a few issues with electrical parts packing in i.e. electric windows and aircon etc.
> 
> That's all I ever hear with Renaults is the electrics being short lived, but other than that they seem reliable enough. But I would never buy one because I simply aint a fan of them plus I'm a hater of French cars!


i ran a 172 clio hard for five years and all it ever cost me was fuel, tyres and brakes. It only had to go in for one cambelt and one body repair due to some richard head on the m62 not paying attention.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I've never owned a Renault (shudder) - but people I know who have Meganes and Clios have had a few issues with electrical parts packing in i.e. electric windows and aircon etc.
> 
> That's all I ever hear with Renaults is the electrics being short lived, but other than that they seem reliable enough. But I would never buy one because I simply aint a fan of them plus I'm a hater of French cars!


:lol: shudder, fair enough mate

I don't think they have any more issues than any other manufacturer though, hit and miss whatever you get!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Clancy said:


> Have you had any electrical problems with Renault ? Just curious as I see this said a lot on the Internet but with no actual cases if you know what I mean
> 
> I've had 2 Renault, neither had a single electrical or mechanical fault
> 
> ...


Hi Clancy, - I'm genuinely curious, not after winding you up (or anyone for that matter). But I'm reading your post and unless I am mis-understanding it you have had 3 Golfs (your current car is a Golf, you have had issues with all of them, why do you still by them?
If I had any car that started opening the sunroof by itself and let half the winter season have its merry way with the interior, no way would I buy another.
Are they Company cars?

Ben


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh, I've lived with the marmite tag most of my driving life. Badge snobbery
is alive and well, even amongst the great unwashed! The only Laguna that
I've not liked, indeed the only Renault, was the Mk:II. When it was supposed
to be one of the safest on the road, on 3 occasions it frightened the life out
of me, through its limp-mode.

My present Laguna, which I can't believe I've had for 6 years now, has not
missed a beat. I witness the badge snobbery at car shows. What tickles me
is that at every show I've been to, people will come up to me and present
their apologies for it. A second look reveals a beautiful car to them.

As for this new car, there's far too much tin foil at the front. Quite why they 
need to attach lorry badges to cars also defeats me. 

The only problem, as far as I'm concerned, is that there won't be a Coupé,
with a little bit of breathing done by RSport. I love the 4Control on mine :argie:

Regards,
Steve


----------

